

The Sellers’ Market for Startup Investing will Restart in ~12 Months - ALee
http://thenextweb.org/2008/10/27/the-sellers%E2%80%99-market-for-startup-investing-will-restart-in-12-months/

======
oakmac
Any prediction (and especially a prediction involving financial markets) with
this time scale should be completely ignored. Please read The Black Swan for
more information.

------
tptacek
Hard to take market timing predictions seriously from someone who makes
predictions based on things like "6 months from Republican convention".

